# Generic brand for pastoria



## nhbaler282

Is there a generic brand for pastoria,I would like to spray some but it is too expensive


----------



## somedevildawg

nhbaler282 said:


> Is there a generic brand for pastoria,I would like to spray some but it is too expensive


What are you being charged for Pastora? I'm paying $12.50 oz here....expensive but worth it to control Baha'i, and burrs....if not for those two there are others that can do the job more cost effectively. However, the Bermuda will usually rebound quicker with Pastora than the others....
In answer to your question, I don't think there is another product packaged as a dry flowable that contains the same active ingredients or not.....works so good for me I'm scared to try anything else.

What are you trying to control this late in the season.....burrs?


----------



## Colby

If you're wanting to kill stickers pastora is the only thing. 
For just Bahia, we use msm 60, kills the crap out of Bahia and for 75 bucks will do 40 acres.


----------



## F350-6

somedevildawg said:


> What are you being charged for Pastora? I'm paying $12.50 oz here....expensive but worth it to control Baha'i, and burrs....if not for those two there are others that can do the job more cost effectively. However, the Bermuda will usually rebound quicker with Pastora than the others....
> In answer to your question, I don't think there is another product packaged as a dry flowable that contains the same active ingredients or not.....works so good for me I'm scared to try anything else.
> 
> What are you trying to control this late in the season.....burrs?


Where are you getting Pastora for $12.50 per oz.? It's close to $20 here.


----------



## somedevildawg

F350-6 said:


> Where are you getting Pastora for $12.50 per oz.? It's close to $20 here.


Local co-op, have to negotiate for sure.....aint like its flyin off the shelves....better to be in my fields than collecting dust in the co-op I guess. I buy all fertilize from them as well, but they ain't the only ones, know what I mean.....
Or you can go to tractor supply and pay, yes.....$20 an ounce....but it ain't flyin off the shelves there either....prolly can negotiate there as well.....
Good luck


----------



## F350-6

I've been paying $18 where I get my fertilizer and thought I was doing good. Guess I need to practice my negotating skills.


----------



## somedevildawg

I was paying $17 for a an ounce in 20oz jugs.....one day i noticed that they hadn't sold any other than what I had bought last year. You could tell the dust hadn't been disturbed on the box....I may have told a "white" lie, I told the fella that if they wanted to sell that producti would buy it but I could buy it a whole lot cheaper elsewhere, he wants to know how much cheaper.... "A lot cheaper" I reply....I then told him I had 80 oz in stock from last year and I need another 100 oz in addition for this year. He hits the books and says he can do it for $14, I told him I was paying less than that...he comes back and says....the best we can sell it for is 12.50 "and we ain't makin no money at that"....that's fine, they're raping me on NPK and lime (gotta have those  ) lots of people don't understand that they have quotas that they need to meet with DuPont and others....hit quotas and get better pricing....every little bit helps....I buy about 150oz a year...


----------



## AndyL

Colby said:


> If you're wanting to kill stickers pastora is the only thing.
> For just Bahia, we use msm 60, kills the crap out of Bahia and for 75 bucks will do 40 acres.


I'd like to know more about this MSM 60 on bahia,, What effects does it have on bermuda?

Crop Consultants never mentioned msm60


----------



## somedevildawg

AndyL said:


> I'd like to know more about this MSM 60 on bahia,, What effects does it have on bermuda?
> 
> Crop Consultants never mentioned msm60


I have a field that I'm renovating this year, about 3 weeks ago I spot sprayed some Baha'i, I used Pastora, I know the Pastora got on the Bermuda when I sprayed, however you can't even tell where the spray stopped and started, did virtually nothing to the Bermuda next to it.....only thing different is the Baha'i is dead....good stuff


----------



## AndyL

Priced Pastora at the co-op. lil over $200 for 20oz. Saw at TSC $104 for 5oz.

Dawg, what rate you put? oz per acre or more? Gots lots of bahia I'd like to see dead dead.


----------



## somedevildawg

Andy, I put out at a rate of 2oz per acre......then spot spray those Baha'i areas with 1oz to acre about 15-20 days later. The 2oz per acre is initial application right after green up and it broadcast over entire field....


----------



## F350-6

AndyL said:


> Priced Pastora at the co-op. lil over $200 for 20oz. Saw at TSC $104 for 5oz.
> 
> Dawg, what rate you put? oz per acre or more? Gots lots of bahia I'd like to see dead dead.


Does your coop ship? I was thinking $12.50/oz was a good deal. You're at $10.

Then again, I've got to go to Lafayette later in the year. Maybe I should take a detour through your town.


----------



## somedevildawg

F350-6 said:


> Does your coop ship? I was thinking $12.50/oz was a good deal. You're at $10.
> 
> Then again, I've got to go to Lafayette later in the year. Maybe I should take a detour through your town.


Ima b renegotiating my deal


----------



## Bonfire

F350-6 said:


> Does your coop ship? I was thinking $12.50/oz was a good deal. You're at $10.
> 
> Then again, I've got to go to Lafayette later in the year. Maybe I should take a detour through your town.


Go wipe 'em out!



somedevildawg said:


> Ima b renegotiating my deal


Didn't they say that $12.50 was their bottom dollar? Go push 'em some more!!!


----------



## AndyL

I'll go get 20 oz tomorrow if I can get there, and let you know for sure on that price. I bough fly tags there this past spring for $14 something, and was almost out the door when the other guy hollered wait. priced wrong. Was $48 when I got outta there.


----------

